# Horizon 16" classic vs Yoder Cheyenne



## boisblancboy (Dec 24, 2017)

After reading a very lengthy thread of the Yoder Wichita and Cheyenne drafting issues it made me a bit nervous to go with the small Yoder offset. I know it seems many people have had success with it, but also many have had problems.

 Since researching I've come across the Horizon 16" classic, which looks almost exactly like the Yoder and dimensionally is also very similar. 

I've tried finding some reviews or videos from people using the horizon classic but can't seem to find much on it. So I'm hoping from the group here someone will have some good information to help me make my decision.  For me spending close to $1500 on a unit with the shipping I want to make sure I know what I'm getting. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## boisblancboy (Dec 25, 2017)

Well guys, no reason to answer my questions. My wife surprised me this Christmas morning!  I got a Yoder!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 25, 2017)

Awesome!  What are you going to smoke first?  And how much snow are you getting?


----------



## boisblancboy (Dec 25, 2017)

yankee2bbq said:


> Awesome!  What are you going to smoke first?  And how much snow are you getting?



Probably a pork butt. They are pretty forgiving in my experience. The snow only came down hard for about an hour, 1/2” I’d say. But blowing like hell out or I would be out there lighting a fire in the box.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Dec 25, 2017)

boisblancboy said:


> Well guys, no reason to answer my questions. My wife surprised me this Christmas morning!  I got a Yoder!



Well that makes it easy!  Sweet rig. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## boisblancboy (Dec 25, 2017)

Thank everyone!

If I would have ordered this unit personally I would have gotten the pot warmer, mostly to set wood splits on it to preheat them. Since it doesn’t have a flat spot on the firebox any tips tricks or ingenuity anyone would be willing to share so I can set the splits on it?


----------



## Charles Kosal (Dec 26, 2017)

Congrats.  This is my first post on SMF.  I registered after getting a Horizon for xmas!  I can see how addictive this is going to be.  Have used a small masterbuilt electric and my home grill to date.  Can't wait to get my Horizon delivered!  I did get the pot holder.  But... I have my first (of many I suspect) dumb question... Why do you want to warm the wood?  Does that change how quickly it burns? Smokes better?


----------



## boisblancboy (Dec 26, 2017)

Charles Kosal said:


> Congrats.  This is my first post on SMF.  I registered after getting a Horizon for xmas!  I can see how addictive this is going to be.  Have used a small masterbuilt electric and my home grill to date.  Can't wait to get my Horizon delivered!  I did get the pot holder.  But... I have my first (of many I suspect) dumb question... Why do you want to warm the wood?  Does that change how quickly it burns? Smokes better?



Congrats on getting a Horizon!  

Preheating the wood helps getting some more moisture out and does help it to catch fire quick and producing TBS”thin blue smoke” which you want. Not the thick, billowy, white smoke that will leave a bitter taste on the meat.


----------

